# When did you first feel movements?



## Laura22 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if I maybe felt something last night?

I'm 6+3 weeks at the moment and thought I felt what was almost like a bubble??

Unsure if things can be felt so soon into pregnancy


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 27, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I'm not sure if I maybe felt something last night?
> 
> I'm 6+3 weeks at the moment and thought I felt what was almost like a bubble??
> 
> Unsure if things can be felt so soon into pregnancy



Hello, 

I have only had little feelings this week, cant tell what it is. Im 15+5.

I know my friend who is about 3 days behind me felt baby quite early on. She felt her first early on too, and knows what it feels like.

I think it varies form person to person.

Very exciting


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 27, 2010)

Hiya...

I think typically it's about 16wks plus that you can get a kind of 'fluttering' feeling - with my first the placenta was at the front, so I hardly felt a thing...even at the end because I had excess fluid then!   Baby number two  the placenta was at the back, so I got a good kicking - which I was pleased about as it was very reassuring!


----------



## FairyNuff (Aug 27, 2010)

So funny how that little fluttery feeling develops... tonight my bump keeps going into a point, I think it's a little bottom!  

For your first child it is usually 16 weeks plus but can be even later so don't worry if you don't feel anything obvious. When you do feel it, enjoy it, it can get to be quite uncomfortable! x


----------



## rachelha (Aug 28, 2010)

I did not feel anything until 20 weeks. It was weird at my 18week scan seeing the baby move but not feeling a thing.


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 28, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I'm not sure if I maybe felt something last night?
> 
> I'm 6+3 weeks at the moment and thought I felt what was almost like a bubble??
> 
> Unsure if things can be felt so soon into pregnancy



Hi Laura,

I am exactly the same amount of pregnancy as you...how strange (and nice - we can compare notes etc etc).

It won't be a movement at this early stage, the embryo is only the size of a grain of rice. You are probably feeling everything else moving around (normally the uterus which is getting bigger slowly day by day). I have aches and pains and just hope its not a negative thing.

In my previous pregnancy, i didn't feel anything until about 22 weeks i think it was now, as I didn't really pick up on what it was before. In first pregnancies commonly you won't feel anything until a later stage, but in subsequent pregnancies you can feel things earlier.

I have been away on hols so am trying to catch up on things....did you have your scan? How was it? You may have said in a previous post so apologies. 

I am personally dreading these next few weeks and have been worrying due to previous experience  i hope it doesn't ruin the early stages for me which i am thinking it may...

Bernie xx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 29, 2010)

My scan is this Thursday coming 

I'm really excited about it. Not so much about Tuesday where I have to go and see my DSN whom I don't particually like lol. 

Just taking each day as it comes really, trying not to think about negative things that could happen and looking at positive things that WILL happen


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I'm not sure if I maybe felt something last night?
> 
> I'm 6+3 weeks at the moment and thought I felt what was almost like a bubble??
> 
> Unsure if things can be felt so soon into pregnancy



Hiya hun, Again felt flutterys quite early on  i think is 2 1/2 - 3 months gone when i started feel little bubbling / fluttering sensations


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 29, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> My scan is this Thursday coming
> 
> I'm really excited about it. Not so much about Tuesday where I have to go and see my DSN whom I don't particually like lol.
> 
> Just taking each day as it comes really, trying not to think about negative things that could happen and looking at positive things that WILL happen



Ooooo how exciting for you Thursday. Get a picture 

Did you link straight up to a midwife through your surgery? The standard of care I had from previous experience is a tad shocking so i won't be standing for it all again and hence i have not had another baby sooner! I shall be seeing my DSN in about 2 weeks and from previous experience probably won't get a scan until the 12weeks is up which is a long way off yet. I am a born worrier though so i try and stay positive but have experienced the negative so can't help but worry.

Good luck with the DSN on Tuesday 

Bernie xx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 29, 2010)

I will definately get a picture. Even if it is ?5!!!!

Yeah I got a phonecall from my midwife after a referal from the GP. I'll be around 6+4 (7 according to doctors lol) weeks for that scan then again there's the 12 week one aswell.


----------

